
Secure email provider Tutanota launches free encrypted calendar - _eigenfoo
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/free-encrypted-calendar/
======
monadz
I'm glad to see this. Calendar integration (or lack thereof) was a large part
of my decision making process when I was last shopping around for email
providers. I wound up sacrificing privacy for a good calendar since I use it
daily. I may have to re-evaluate providers soon.

------
timmins
This has been a key feature in my decision to settle on a primary email
provider. With ProtonMail and Tutanota without a true suite of personal
organization, I settled on FastMail with the leery eye that it may includes
some compromises on privacy. ProtonMail is soon to be releasing their calendar
product, though their pricing is a few times more than Tutanota.

Edit: This might be against protocol (I'll delete if so) but I did some
further digging

\- Why is Protonmail better than Tutanota :
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ProtonMail/comments/b84kd3/why_is_p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ProtonMail/comments/b84kd3/why_is_protonmail_better_than_tutanota/ejyu35v/)

\- And, why is Tutanota better than Protonmail:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/tutanota/comments/b82a05/why_is_tut...](https://www.reddit.com/r/tutanota/comments/b82a05/why_is_tutanota_better_than_protonmail/)

Very interesting.

~~~
hjek
Neither Tutanota nor Protonmail provide IMAP.

Yea, yea, I know: Protonmail lets you if you pay for this proprietary client
app that you then have to install; but come on, it's 2019, even Hotmail
provides IMAP.

For some people it's actually useful to have offline access to email and, you
know, being able to _search_ their email content.

~~~
NikolaeVarius
I mean, the core issue is that IMAP was never really intended to be used in
the way that encrypted email works right?

~~~
hjek
> I mean, the core issue is that IMAP was never really intended to be used in
> the way that encrypted email works right?

Well, why is Protonmail able to provide IMAP then? (although restricted to
paying customers, using proprietary software)[0]

[0]: [https://protonmail.com/bridge/](https://protonmail.com/bridge/)

~~~
NikolaeVarius
Because they're using a piece of software to bolt stuff on top of IMAP because
IMAP by itself was never intended to do what their software is doing

------
OJFord
Seems to be 1/3 price of Fastmail on comparable plans too, anyone used both?

Fastmail doesn't support on the fly 'reply from' addresses which is annoying.

e.g. if I send a pattern of (incoming) To addresses to a folder, I can reply
from any address I've configured beforehand, and I can set a default for the
folder, but I can't reply from the same address as I received the email at,
without going into settings to set it up (annoying for one-off).

Sometimes causes problems with support ticketing systems too.

~~~
lorenzhs
FastMail supports on the fly reply from if you have a catch-all alias on your
domain. It defaults to replying from the same address. If you want to change
the from address to something else, just select the "*@domain.tld" entry in
the sender list. This turns "from:" into a text input.

See [https://www.fastmail.com/help/receive/alias-
catchall.html](https://www.fastmail.com/help/receive/alias-catchall.html)

~~~
OJFord
Oh. Thanks! How does that work for composing new mail, can you write something
arbitrary? Or you also specify a few aliases that you'll choose from when
they're not the delivered-to address for a reply?

~~~
lorenzhs
You can enter something arbitrary (both for new mail and for replies). You can
also configure sender identities you need repeatedly so you don't need to type
them out. It's pretty neat.

------
millettjon
Last I checked, Tutanota does not support DKIM for custom domains.

------
CTOSian
oh nice.. thanks I have a "better" option it is called... Filofax

